# jobs that offer housing



## EBL424 (Jul 23, 2011)

Are there jobs that offer housing anymore? I know there are not that many BIG farms in ga. We are looking for something where my boyfriend or I can work for the rent and the other can work for the money...we are just trying to find a place to stay in ga...


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 23, 2011)

some big storage building facilities do it


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 23, 2011)

Check the Market Bulletin-- fair amount of such jobs there, plus you can run an add seeking such arrangements for free.

Chickens farms typically do, but that's sort of a special case.

If you are qualified, most apt. complexes offer free housing to the resident manager.  That will require a city by city search.  Some will offer free housing to a maintenance person.


----------



## Wolf'n (Jul 24, 2011)

Georgia Baptist Childrens Home located in Palmetto, hires people and offers housing in the mix.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 24, 2011)

Wolf'n said:


> Georgia Baptist Childrens Home located in Palmetto, hires people and offers housing in the mix.




Doubt that the Baptists are big on boyfriend/girlfriend arrangements.


----------



## Wolf'n (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know, they have been pretty desperate lately for some help.  I don't see what it would matter.


----------



## bravozulu1469 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wolf'n said:


> I don't know, they have been pretty desperate lately for some help.  I don't see what it would matter.



Well, they are not married and living under one roof in a place that is suppose to adhere to the Lords words. Im not casting stones, but anywhere else but a church. If they do, then I hope they segregate the sexes, or I loose respect for the church.


----------



## whiskerz (Aug 1, 2011)

The Army offers housing


----------



## Wolf'n (Aug 1, 2011)

Georgia Baptist Children's Home is not a church, it is a business that helps troubled kids of all walks of life from orphaned kids to pregnant teens.   They hire alot of people to help with them in many ways.  Don't be so hasty to jump on me, I just offered some information to a question asked, I noticed the original poster was in Fayette this is in Fulton.


----------



## bravozulu1469 (Aug 1, 2011)

I wasnt jumping on you, sorry if it read that way. You said "I dont see what it would matter". I was saying it should matter to the GA Baptist, since they are suppose to set the example to others. 
 I know (as others) you were offering help to the op, but I was just pointing out something that someone else mentioned and answering why it should matter


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 1, 2011)

If you know anything about horses some of the larger stables usually like someone around at night for security and tend to broods and sicklies


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's something you may be interested in.





> SELF STORAGE Resident Manager 	Ad placed on 8/6/2011
> »Enhanced from Clayton News Daily, Henry Daily Herald and Jackson Progress-Argus«
> SELF STORAGE Resident Manager Couple : Austell, Georgia. Immediate opening. Live on-site. In addition to salaried wage + comm. 1200sf 2BR furn. apt., pd. utilities. Basic computer skills and excellent customer svc req. No exp nec. e-mail resumes to morken1880@gmail.com


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 7, 2011)

Apartment maintenance jobs sometimes include housing


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 16, 2011)

*roommate / shared*

A lot of homeowners are taking in roommates and renting out basement apartments or "mother-in-law-suites" to strangers to meet the mortgage payments.  The rent is usually a lot cheaper than a commercial apartment complex or a long-term lease on a home or condo.

Maybe you and your boyfriend could find such a place for the ballpark amount of $500 per month and just live close to work, not right "at" work.

However, you'd still have to have transportation.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Nov 20, 2011)

In south ga and maybe elsewhere many of the plantations offer housing to their employees.  Not a lot of turnover but it's somewhere to start.


----------



## skiff23 (Nov 21, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## centerc (Nov 21, 2011)

The meadows Apartments in Woodstock is looking for a maintenance worker free 2 bed room with paid utilities it pays around 600 per month


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.stablemates.com
http://www.gahorse.com

^ Both of the above have job postings offering housing (of course you have to have horse experience.)

Most apartment complexes hire "courtesy officers" and offer free housing (same for property management.)


----------

